# Maldini a 360 gradi sul Milan a Telelombardia



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:

"*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
*Galliani? Il problema del Milan è che è carente a livello di area tecnica*. Il Milan ha più dipendenti di tutti in Serie A, ma ha una struttura tecnica lacunosa. *Leonardo, Allegri mi chiamavano per aiuto e mi dicevano: "Ma se io volessi parlare di calcio con qualcuno qui, con chi dovrei farlo? Chi è che può controllarmi?".*
Ci sono uomini che hanno dato tanto a questo club, hanno contribuito a costruirne la storia e hanno ricevuto tanto, e ora vorrebbero contraccambiare. Ma non possono. E questo non succede in altri club come Bayern o Real.
I *risultati di oggi*? Beh, i giocatori sanno come sono arrivati a questi risultati. Poi un tempo c'erano grandi campioni, e poi la società ha pensato che forse per ottenere certi risultati non servissero più grandi campioni. Ai miei tempi c'era un grande rispetto dei ruoli, ci eravamo tra area tecnica, allenatore e giocatore. Questo la società non lo capisce.
*Se torno con una nuova proprietà? E' assurdo pensare a una nuova proprietà, se ne parla da anni.*
Il calcio si sta comunque abituando a nuovi investitori, ma non bisogna dimenticare quello che ha fatto Berlusconi.
Se mi chiamassero in un altro club? No, è fantacalcio.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "Berlusconi dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan, vorrei avere libertà di scelta. Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visione completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.
> ...



C'è andato giù veramente pesante verso la società.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "Berlusconi dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan, vorrei avere libertà di scelta. Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visione completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.
> ...



Ripeto, fino a quando i cinesi non verranno allo scoperto, non dico a tutti, ma a gran parte degli addetti ai lavori, la questione della cessione sarà considerata alla stregua di una barzelletta. Ma non per poca fiducia in Galatioto o i cinesi stessi, ma perchè sono consci di chi è l'attuale presidente del Milan.

Detto questo, quest'uomo dovrebbe essere assunto in società domani mattina. Lasciarlo fuori è un DELITTO.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Mi sa che i Cinesi non l'abbiano ancora contattato e la cosa mi dispiace molto.


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Iniziano ad essere davvero troppi i segnali negativi sulla cessione.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Una colonna come Maldini può dire quello che vuole, merita solo rispetto. Sulla cessione, sinceramente, mi è sembrato non sapesse nulla, anzi si è quasi contraddetto nel finale dicendo che dobbiamo abitarci alle proprietà straniere.


----------



## Gabry (1 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> C'è andato giù veramente pesante verso la società.



Ha fatto solo bene, ha semplicemente detto la sua opinione che ha un grande peso per tutti tranne che per l'attuale società.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



La risposta sul cambio societario mi lascia perplesso. Senza averla sentita, ma leggendola soltanto, mi sembra la classica risposta disillusa di chi non crede all'ennesima trattativa. E ci può stare, qui dentro abbiamo tanti utenti che la pensano così 

Ma a parte questo, non ha affatto chiuso ad un ruolo nella possibile nuova società. Ed anzi ha ammesso che ormai bisogna aprirsi ai capitali stranieri.
Paolo, ti aspettiamo! Un posto per te è già pronto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Io lo AMO!!! Grande Paolo


----------



## ScArsenal83 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il nano malefico sta mettendo in scena una gran bella sceneggiata.. spero tanto in un cambio societario...ma sento una forte puzza di bruciato......le falsità del pazzo sono sotto gli occhi di tutti e quest'ultima su Maldini ne è l'ennesima prova


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Ti Amo


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Iniziano ad essere davvero troppi i segnali negativi sulla cessione.



Eh si proprio tanti guarda..


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Dalla voce era evidente che Paolo fosse molto arrabbiato e che ad ora non vede alcun futuro per lui nel Milan


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che i Cinesi non l'abbiano ancora contattato e la cosa mi dispiace molto.



Ibra due settimane prima di andare al Milan: "resto a Barcellona, non andrò mai al Milan."


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Se torno con una nuova proprietà? E' assurdo pensare a una nuova proprietà, se ne parla da anni.*



Qui parla da tifoso esausto e stufo dei tanti teatrini e dalle tante farse messe in scena nel corso degli ultimi dieci anni, come tutti noi d'altronde. Sul resto nulla da dire, ha ragione al 110%.


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh si proprio tanti guarda..



Credi a quello che vuoi ma se anche uno come Maldini(non il primo che passa) è scettico sulla cessione forse qualche domanda bisogna farsela.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



meglio cosi, intervista provvidenziale, clima ancora più rovente contro la società ac milan s.p.a in liquidazione


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La risposta sul cambio societario mi lascia perplesso. Senza averla sentita, ma leggendola soltanto, mi sembra la classica risposta disillusa di chi non crede all'ennesima trattativa. E ci può stare, qui dentro abbiamo tanti utenti che la pensano così
> 
> Ma a parte questo, non ha affatto chiuso ad un ruolo nella possibile nuova società. Ed anzi ha ammesso che ormai bisogna aprirsi ai capitali stranieri.
> Paolo, ti aspettiamo! Un posto per te è già pronto...



Lo sai Re qual'è la cosa che mi dispiace di più? 

E che da come parla mi pare chiaro i Cinesi non l'abbiano contattato e spero che questo sia stato fatto al solo scopo di non infastidire Silvio Berlusconi che forse più di Galliani non lo vorrebbe in Società.

Purtroppo Maldini se entrerà attivamente nel Milan lo farà solo dopo che Berlusconi avrà ceduto il suo restante 30%.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Qui parla da tifoso esausto e stufo dei tanti teatrini e dalle tante farse messe in scena nel corso degli ultimi dieci anni, come tutti noi d'altronde. Sul resto nulla da dire, ha ragione al 110%.



Concordo. Parla da tifoso esausto. Forse, con poca razionalità dettata dalle continue e cocenti delusioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Vi immaginate Zanetti che rilascia un'intervista del genere sull'Inter? Raul sul Real Madrid? Puyol sul Barça? Gerrard sul Liverpool?
A questo ci hanno ridotto.

Paolo oggi ha messo, se ancora serviva, un lapide sul cadavere del Milan Berlusconiano. Purtroppo, con quel verme disgustoso di Galliani ancora in sella anche nel prossimo futuro, potrà scordarsi un ruolo al Milan.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Credi a quello che vuoi ma se anche uno come Maldini(non il primo che passa) è scettico sulla cessione forse qualche domanda bisogna farsela.



Si mi sa che stanotte invece di dormire me le farò..

Peccato che non riesco ad essere negativo..siamo troppo avanti nella trattativa..il resto e' fuffa


----------



## Memories of the Time (1 Giugno 2016)

Quest'uomo è il motivo per cui ho iniziato a tifare Milan in una famiglia di fiorentini doc.
Finché non tornerà in società non sarà mai al 100% il mio Milan


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Credi a quello che vuoi ma se anche uno come Maldini(non il primo che passa) è scettico sulla cessione forse qualche domanda bisogna farsela.


Spiegami cosa ne può sapere Madini sullo stato della trattativa. È tenuto constantemente aggiornato da Berlusconi? Oppure ha contatti diretti con la cordata cinese?


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate Zanetti che rilascia un'intervista del genere sull'Inter? Raul sul Real Madrid? Puyol sul Barça? Gerrard sul Liverpool?
> A questo ci hanno ridotto.
> 
> Paolo oggi ha messo, se ancora serviva, un lapide sul cadavere del Milan Berlusconiano. Purtroppo, con quel verme disgustoso di Galliani ancora in sella anche nel prossimo futuro, potrà scordarsi un ruolo al Milan.



Io dopo l'ultima intervista di Silvio a Top Calcio sono convinto invece che sia proprio lui il primo a non volerlo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Se fossi donna avrei bisogno di una zattera


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Spiegami cosa ne può sapere Madini sullo stato della trattativa. È tenuto constantemente aggiornato da Berlusconi? Oppure ha contatti diretti con la cordata cinese?



Credi che a quei livelli con tutti gli agganci e le conoscenze che avrà Maldini in società le notizie non girino?


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Giugno 2016)

stanno gia tutti sulla bacheca fb di SB ad insultarlo, ottimo


----------



## Giangy (1 Giugno 2016)

Grande Paolo! Giusto andare giù pesante in questa società di incompetenti


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Credi che a quei livelli con tutti gli agganci e le conoscenze che avrà Maldini in società le notizie non girino?


Infatti si vede come Berlusconi, Galliani e soci tengano Maldini costantemente partecipe delle sorti societarie, si vogliono proprio bene. Ma quale informazione vuoi che gli passino?


----------



## clanton (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Credi a quello che vuoi ma se anche uno come Maldini(non il primo che passa) è scettico sulla cessione forse qualche domanda bisogna farsela.



Il nano malefico sta facendo semplicemente quello che gli riesce meglio ..essere sempre sulla cresta dell'onda .. ma non dimentichiamo che alle spalle c'è Fininvest che non ne può più di tirare fuori vagonate di soldi e il nano cerebralmente è da controllare !


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

Comunque il caro Silvio è proprio un bugiardo cronico eh... Maldini ha sbugiardato quello che ha detto non più di 3 giorni fa. Quindi mente anche adesso, e mi auguro con tutto il cuore che menta quando parla di questioni di cuore, rassicurazioni, indecisione ecc.. perchè se mentre su altro...


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Se ci sarà il cambio di società Maldini prima o poi entrerà a far parte del Milan. Paolo è una leggenda, è impensabile che una nuova proprietà interessata alla valorizzazione del brand possa lasciarlo fuori dai giochi


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque il caro Silvio è proprio un bugiardo cronico eh... Maldini ha sbugiardato quello che ha detto non più di 3 giorni fa. Quindi mente anche adesso, e mi auguro con tutto il cuore che menta quando parla di questioni di cuore, rassicurazioni, indecisione ecc.. perchè se mentre su altro...



Su questa cosa l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso.
Finché spara balle sul futuro, sulla cessione e sugli investimenti nessuno gli può dire niente, ma mentire così sulla storia del Milan è veramente troppo.


----------



## Victorss (1 Giugno 2016)

Io ho sempre detto che finché non vedo le firme non credo alla buona riuscita della trattativa.
Personalmente ho una brutta sensazione, inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato. È solo una mia sensazione ma attenzione. #veniamocoiforconi


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Seriafini riporta anche questa frase quando gli chiedono della cessione : "Non sono domande che devi fare a me. Se io mettessi sul piatto 750 milioni per acquistare la società vorrei che la società avesse la mia impronta.* Poi quello che sarà non lo so*".


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Infatti si vede come Berlusconi, Galliani e soci tengano Maldini costantemente partecipe delle sorti societarie, si vogliono proprio bene. Ma quale informazione vuoi che gli passino?



In società non ci sono solo Berlusconi e Galliani.


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> In società non ci sono solo Berlusconi e Galliani.


Ok...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Musica per le mie orecchie , ci è andato giù con il macete . 

Paolo dovrebbe essere il nostro DS domani mattina !!!


----------



## Hammer (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Paolo ti amo


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ok...



Quindi solo Berlusconi e Galliani sono a conoscenza della trattativa, il resto dell'ambiente Milan è all'oscuro di tuttk.Tutto può essere.Magari hai ragione tu e Maldini non sa nulla di nulla.Me lo auguro vivamente.


----------



## Kaw (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...


A riprova di tutto il marcio che c'è al Milan in questo momento. Davvero è assurdo pensare come si sia ridotta questa società, che negli anni d'oro era davvero un modello per tutti, dal punto di vista tecnico, comunicativo e dirigenziale.

Se Berlusconi comunque non vende è davvero la fine, ma più che altro per lui, che senso ha tenersi una squadra e una società in tale stato di decomposizione?


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi solo Berlusconi e Galliani sono a conoscenza della trattativa, il resto dell'ambiente Milan è all'oscuro di tuttk.Tutto può essere.Magari hai ragione tu e Maldini non sa nulla di nulla.Me lo auguro vivamente.



Maldini finchè ci sarà Berlusconi non verrà contattato dai Cinesi mi sa,quindi anche se sapesse qualcosa non sarebbero comunque informazioni di primo pelo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Si però ragazzi voi non potete solo leggere la parte pessimista e basta. Leggete bene dice:" E' assurdo pensare a una nuova proprietà, se ne parla da anni" ma poi sotto "*Il calcio si sta comunque abituando a nuovi investitori, ma non bisogna dimenticare quello che ha fatto Berlusconi".*

A me sembra proprio che anche lui conferma la trattativa.. poi boh se volete essere negativi come sempre liberi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2016)

Ora sotto con clarenzio... Dovrebbe scadere questo mese il suo contratto da allenatore. 

Spero solo che vuoti il sacco e ne racconti di tutti i colori. 


Quanto li odio quei due maledetti.
Come possono ridurre i sentimenti dei tifosi a questi punto??


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre detto che finché non vedo le firme non credo alla buona riuscita della trattativa.
> Personalmente ho una brutta sensazione, inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato. È solo una mia sensazione ma attenzione. #veniamocoiforconi



pure io sono pessimista al massimo, ma non vedo l'ora che sia tutto finito, o con i cinesi o con l'ital milan berlusconiano. 

questa incertezza mi sta facendo impazzire.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...


Per fortuna c'è sempre qualcuno che dice le cose come stanno. Grande Paolino.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Nel frattempo Furio Fedele su top calcio 24, vediamo che dice...


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2016)

Paolo ha tirato fuori l'artiglieria pesantissima.

Che bordate! ormai la dirigenza è odiata e delegittimata su tutti i fronti, il crollo delle ultime sacche di resistenza è ad un passo.
Il generale maldini ha inferto un durissimo colpo alle truppe nemiche! grande cuore rossonero!


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> *Galliani? Il problema del Milan è che è carente a livello di area tecnica*. Il Milan ha più dipendenti di tutti in Serie A, ma ha una struttura tecnica lacunosa. *Leonardo, Allegri mi chiamavano per aiuto e mi dicevano: "Ma se io volessi parlare di calcio con qualcuno qui, con chi dovrei farlo? Chi è che può controllarmi?".*
> Ci sono uomini che hanno dato tanto a questo club, hanno contribuito a costruirne la storia e hanno ricevuto tanto, e ora vorrebbero contraccambiare. Ma non possono. E questo non succede in altri club come Bayern o Real.
> I *risultati di oggi*? Beh, i giocatori sanno come sono arrivati a questi risultati. Poi un tempo c'erano grandi campioni, e poi la società ha pensato che forse per ottenere certi risultati non servissero più grandi campioni. Ai miei tempi c'era un grande rispetto dei ruoli, ci eravamo tra area tecnica, allenatore e giocatore.



Ragazzi: hanno gia capito che questo uomo deve essere il presidente del Milan? Cosi come Beckenbauer nel Bayern, chi decide nel Milan deve essere lui, certo che c'e la finanza, marteting e tante cose ma parliamo sempre di una societa di calcio.. ..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2016)

Con lui cambierebbe tutto.


----------



## danjr (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...


Amen. Sei un grande Paolo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io dopo l'ultima intervista di Silvio a Top Calcio sono convinto invece che sia proprio lui il primo a non volerlo.



No,no e Galliani il solito marcione a non volerlo, anni fà il capitano e
il gobbo pelato arrivarono addirittura agli insulti faccia a faccia, poi
la chiamata di Barbara era un chiaro intento di far fuori Galliani,
purtroppo poi e stato il gobbo a far fuori tutti..


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

Oltre che una bandiera del Milan é anche un uomo molto intelligente e che conosce bene il calcio.
Sarebbe una grande cosa averlo in società ma temo non ci sarà mai (almeno finche Berlusconi ha il 30%)
Sulla questione vendita non credo sappia nulla lui, io personalmente rimango ben piantato a terra e non mi illudo minimamente.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Credo che quest'uomo sia il motivo per cui da piccola hi iniziato a seguire il Milan,e finora non sono mai stata in disaccordo con le sue dichiarazioni sulla società. Da queste parole trapela la sofferenza e l'amarezza da tifoso vero,proprio come noi. Spero vivamente che ci aspetti un nuovo corso,ma ammetto che non sarà mai davvero il Milan che voglio finché non tornerà lui.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> No,no e Galliani il solito marcione a non volerlo, anni fà il capitano e
> il gobbo pelato arrivarono addirittura agli insulti faccia a faccia, poi
> la chiamata di Barbara era un chiaro intento di far fuori Galliani,
> purtroppo poi e stato il gobbo a far fuori tutti..



Berlusconi ha fatto a Maldini la stessa cosa che fece con Rivera,semplicemente Berlusconi pensa che Maldini gli ruberebbe la scena e lui questo non lo accetta.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha fatto a Maldini la stessa cosa che fece con Rivera,semplicemente Berlusconi pensa che Maldini gli ruberebbe la scena e lui questo non lo accetta.



Anche questo e vero però ti ripeto che Maldini e Galliani sono andati
alle ''mani'' quindi se fai 2+2..


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Anche questo e vero però ti ripeto che Maldini e Galliani sono andati
> alle ''mani'' quindi se fai 2+2..



Una combo devastante.


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

Solo io ho notato che la differenza maggiore fra i Maldini&Seedorf e i Brocchi&Inzaghi, prima che tecnica è di intelligenza?
I primi due ne hanno una straordinaria, una dignità, che non può mai essere calpestata, come spessore umano.
I secondi invece sono i classici yesman mediocri di cui ama circondarsi Berlusconi per i suoi biechi giochetti.
Vittime e poi carnefici.
I primi riuscirebbero in qualsiasi ruolo che gli si affiderebbe, proprio per l'alto valore del QI rispetto al duo leccaculo.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Solo io ho notato che la differenza maggiore fra i Maldini&Seedorf e i Brocchi&Inzaghi, prima che tecnica è di intelligenza?
> I primi due ne hanno una straordinaria, una dignità, che non può mai essere calpestata, come spessore umano.
> I secondi invece sono i classici yesman mediocri di cui ama circondarsi Berlusconi per i suoi biechi giochetti.
> Vittime e poi carnefici.
> I primi riuscirebbero in qualsiasi ruolo che gli si affiderebbe, proprio per l'alto valore del QI rispetto al duo leccaculo.



Senza dubbio. Seedorf e Maldini (direi anche Boban e altri) sono personaggi di spessore, al di là del valore tecnico o dirigenziale.
Al Milan sono rimasti a lavorare solo i più "fessi", con buona pace che in capo ci abbiano fatto esultare.

Mi dispiace solo per quello che hai come avatar, diventato purtroppo una figura anonima dietro una scrivania


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Giugno 2016)

va bè neanche mi metto a commentarle ste frasi...lui è il Milan....il fatto che non sia società dimostra solo la malafede e lo schifo di quel cancro infame pelato...se vogliamo tornare e rinascere lui DEVE far parte della società....


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace solo per quello che hai come avatar, diventato purtroppo una figura anonima dietro una scrivania



Hai fatto bene a non nominarlo, non bisogna farlo invano.
A me non dispiace, sono contento resti fuori mediaticamente da questo circo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Giugno 2016)

Paolino, l'unico vero grande capitano del Milan, anche fuori dal campo. 

Alla faccia di chi ti ha fischiato. Non mollare l'osso e pretendi ciò che ti spetta.


----------



## beleno (2 Giugno 2016)

Una rinascita del Milan non può non passare da chi ne respira i valori fin dalla nascita, ovvero Maldini. Purtroppo, al Milan oggi regna il degrado, a livello societario, tecnico e del tifo organizzato (vedi notizia dell'altro giorno sulla curva). Non a caso, presidente, capo dell'area tecnica e tifo organizzato non vedono di buon occhio il capitano, una cosa surreale.


----------



## Julian4674 (2 Giugno 2016)

Lui è Il Capitano, con la C maiuscola, ha ragione a prescindere, ma stavolta ha ragione ancora di più. se se ne vanno i 2 schifosi deve ritornare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Giugno 2016)

Grazie Paolo, Capitano vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2016)

Aspettavo con ansia la risposta del MIO CAPITANO ed ero certo che sarebbe andato giù pesante per difendere la sua persona!!
Quella sera che ho sentito le dichiarazioni di berlusconi, con quella mimica facciale 'tipica', avrei voluto spaccare la tv per l'ira che mi ha provocato. A tutto c'è un limite!!! 
Questo personaggio sarebbe capace di affermare che gesù cristo è morto di raffreddore e lo direbbe pure con convinzione.
Io spero ci sia una pulizia totale, dalle radici. 
Non mi andrebbe bene nemmeno per tre anni ci fosse l'attuale presidente con una carica nemmeno puramente simbolica.
Lui e galliani devono far le valigie e andare via!!!! E non perchè non c'è la volontà di investire, non concedo a berlusconi questa bella attenuante, ma perchè sono incapaci e inadatti al ruolo, perchè sono vecchi e non al passo coi tempi, perchè non sono persone positive che possano trasmettere valori importanti. E la smetta di passare al radar i cinesi innalzandosi al ruolo di salvatore della patria!!!! I cinesi dovrebbero passare al radar la sua rosa e chiedergli come ha potuto stuprare cosi una squadra gloriosa come il milan. Silvio stesso quando prese il milan da un tribunale fallimentare si ritrovò in rosa gente come maldini, galli, costacurta, baresi ecc ecc ora invece abbiamo il nulla!!!
Mi auguro la trattativa sia reale come sembra e che la conclusione sia positiva perchè se dovesse far saltare il banco giungendo alla deduzione che non vende perchè il meglio per il milan è lui stesso beh.... saremmo ai limiti della violenza!!!!


----------



## francesco pagliuca (2 Giugno 2016)

E stato un campionissimo sempre molto equilibrato nelle dichiarazioni fuori dal campo se il Milan non lo ha integrato nel suo staff da subito vuol dire che non era maturo per certi ruoli e continua a non esserlo


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Giugno 2016)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> E stato un campionissimo sempre molto equilibrato nelle dichiarazioni fuori dal campo se il Milan non lo ha integrato nel suo staff da subito vuol dire che non era maturo per certi ruoli e continua a non esserlo



"Maturo per certi ruoli"???


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> E stato un campionissimo sempre molto equilibrato nelle dichiarazioni fuori dal campo *se il Milan non lo ha integrato nel suo staff da subito vuol dire che non era maturo per certi ruoli e continua a non esserlo*



Non lo ha integrato perchè offuscava Berlusconi così come Rivera.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



Inammissibile che quest'uomo non faccia parte della dirigenza.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> E stato un campionissimo sempre molto equilibrato nelle dichiarazioni fuori dal campo se il Milan non lo ha integrato nel suo staff da subito vuol dire che non era maturo per certi ruoli e continua a non esserlo



Infatti Inzaghi, Brocchi, Leonardo erano maturissimi


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2016)

Non era e non è abbastanza maturo da inginocchiarsi al passare dei 2. Poi in effetti Inzaghi, Brocchi, Maiorino e compagnia cantante invece erano prontissimì.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non lo ha integrato perchè offuscava Berlusconi così come Rivera.



Anche io la penso cosi, Silvione crede di essere una sorte di dio.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2016)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> E stato un campionissimo sempre molto equilibrato nelle dichiarazioni fuori dal campo se il Milan non lo ha integrato nel suo staff da subito vuol dire che non era maturo per certi ruoli e continua a non esserlo



Ammesso e non concesso il tuo pensiero possa esser vero ( ne dubito fortemente, certi personaggi nascono pronti. Per dirla alla clarence.) ergo seguendo il sillogismo se ne deduce che se maldini non è 'maturo' galliani e berlusconi siano acidi, avariati o comunque buoni per la spazzatura. Alla loro età sarebbe più logico leggere le storielle ai nipotini sul divano di casa con una coperta per lenire i reumatismi. #incoerenza
Ah già dimenticavo che berlusconi ha la fidanzatina di vent'anni. Per highlander di gamba corta gli anni non passano mai!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2016)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> E stato un campionissimo sempre molto equilibrato nelle dichiarazioni fuori dal campo se il Milan non lo ha integrato nel suo staff da subito vuol dire che non era maturo per certi ruoli e continua a non esserlo



Se non era "maturo" gli si dava un ruolo di rappresentanza, come a Zanetti.
Invece no, noi dobbiamo avere i 2 CAPITANI dell'era berlusconiana fuori, con Baresi ormai depresso e relegato in uno stanzino buio e Paolo che deve "difendersi" dalle illazioni dell'ottantenne arzillo. Ma daiiii
Nedved, che potrebbe valere quanto un Rijkard, Boban o Seedorf nel Milan, è stato incensato alla Juve e non mi dire che il suo ruolo è fondamentale


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2016)

Chi vuole può ora risentire Paolo su topcalcio24


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chi vuole può ora risentire Paolo su topcalcio24



Risentito ancora...a domanda se potrà far parte della nuova proprietà cinese non dice che è assurdo che Berlusconi venda ma che è assurdo per lui già pensare alla nuova proprietà dato che sono anni che si parla di vendita.Successimvamente infatti sembra ottimista sulla trattativa e dice che è necessaria.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini è stato ospite, telefonicamente, a Telelombardia, dove ha risposto a numerose domande. Ecco il suo intervento:
> 
> "*Berlusconi *dice che non posso entrare nel Milan perché ho già un ruolo col Miami FC? *Non è vero. Io sono coproprietario del club, ma non ho nessun ruolo e vivo qui a Milano*. Anzi, quando mi chiamano per aiuto io rispondo. Negli anni, *Allegri, Seedorf, Leonardo, Barbara Berlusconi mi hanno chiamato*. Per ora ho dovuto fare altre scelte di vita e crearmi un'alternativa al calcio.
> Se io un giorno dovessi avere un ruolo nel Milan,* vorrei avere libertà di scelta*. *Ma la società attuale non ha visto in me una persona adatta. Ma con la società attuale non potrei mai avere un ruolo, abbiamo visioni completamente opposte e non lo dico per snobbismo.*
> ...



« Io ho una certa pratica del mondo; e quella che diciamo l'umanità, e ci riempiamo la bocca a dire umanità, bella parola piena di vento, la divido in cinque categorie: gli uomini, i mezz'uomini, gli ominicchi, i (con rispetto parlando) pigliainculo e i quaquaraquà… Pochissimi gli uomini; i mezz'uomini pochi, ché mi contenterei l'umanità si fermasse ai mezz'uomini… E invece no, scende ancor più giù, agli ominicchi: che sono come i bambini che si credono grandi, scimmie che fanno le stesse mosse dei grandi…E ancora più giù: i pigliainculo, che vanno diventando un esercito… E infine i quaquaraquà: che dovrebbero vivere come le anatre nelle pozzanghere, ché la loro vita non ha più senso e più espressione di quella delle anatre… Lei, anche se mi inchioderà su queste carte come un Cristo, lei è un uomo… »

*Lei, Paolo Maldini, è un UOMO.*


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Risentito ancora...a domanda se potrà far parte della nuova proprietà cinese non dice che è assurdo che Berlusconi venda ma che è assurdo per lui già pensare alla nuova proprietà dato che sono anni che si parla di vendita.Successimvamente infatti sembra ottimista sulla trattativa e dice che è necessaria.



Ha detto esattamente quello che ho scritto


----------

